# Wii #2328 - Call of Duty: Black Ops (USA)



## Chanser (Nov 9, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4935^^


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 9, 2010)

WHAAT I'm still donwloading sonic :S


----------



## RobDog (Nov 9, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## testatura (Nov 9, 2010)

o common guys , with busy scissors out few moments ago,this is going down!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

started downloading this as soon as it went live btw up on usenet also for you usenet fellas


----------



## Jugo (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally


----------



## gbasource (Nov 9, 2010)

Be careful with this one guys, on another site someone claims to have downloaded this dump and while the game menu says black ops, you start a new game and its actually reflex. Havent confirmed it myself as im still getting sonic colours. If this dump is nuked then we will know.


----------



## Chebico (Nov 9, 2010)

Scrubbed with just game partition - 4.08GB
Time to test, hope it works on the PAL Wii!.. i'll post back here


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 9, 2010)

Is it good?


----------



## gbasource (Nov 9, 2010)

Chebico said:
			
		

> Scrubbed with just game partition - 4.08GB
> Time to test, hope it works on the PAL Wii!.. i'll post back here



please let us know if the rumours are true and if it really is reflex in disguise


----------



## Chanser (Nov 9, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> Be careful with this one guys, on another site someone claims to have downloaded this dump and while the game menu says black ops, you start a new game and its actually reflex. Havent confirmed it myself as im still getting sonic colours. If this dump is nuked then we will know.



Well the release group released a proof photo and it looks real enough.


----------



## yuud4i (Nov 9, 2010)

Noob Question:

How do I download it?


----------



## gbasource (Nov 9, 2010)

yuud4i said:
			
		

> Noob Question:
> 
> How do I download it?



I dont think askin that kind of stuff is allowed here


----------



## yuud4i (Nov 9, 2010)

--  talk about fail


----------



## Chebico (Nov 9, 2010)

Hm.. i cant get past loading screen on my pal wii.
shows the wiimote then a zapper picture, then says activision 2010.
goes to loading screen which is just black with white text.

rev20 keeps loading
hermes crashed the wii
all this in cfg loader

gonna try video settings etc.


*EDIT: NOW WORKS WITH CFG USING REV20 BASE 57.. NO NEED TO CHANGE ANY OTHER SETTINGS!!*


----------



## gbasource (Nov 9, 2010)

Chebico said:
			
		

> Hm.. i cant get past loading screen on my pal wii.
> shows the wiimote then a zapper picture, then says activision 2010.
> goes to loading screen which is just black with white text.
> 
> ...



tried wiiflow or usbloadergx?


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hermes 222/223 ??


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

might need  aspecific base my download got 30min left.


----------



## Chebico (Nov 9, 2010)

Works with base 57 for me!


----------



## gbasource (Nov 9, 2010)

Chebico said:
			
		

> Works with base 57 for me!



start a new game tell us if it is reflex or black ops please


----------



## Chebico (Nov 9, 2010)

deffinately black ops


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

playme wouldnt lie especially when its on ntorrents and pwnnetwork lol


----------



## chowdi (Nov 9, 2010)

Is realy BO or is a fake??


----------



## rowjow (Nov 9, 2010)

where to download never found on pirate bay not ??? WTF


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

its black ops why wouldnt it be lol


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 9, 2010)

Rowjow banned in 5.... 4..... 3..... 2.....


----------



## chowdi (Nov 9, 2010)

How is it for the DL


----------



## rowjow (Nov 9, 2010)

but can anyone give me hint where to download


----------



## luminalace (Nov 9, 2010)

Can someone PM me the site please.  I keep finding the fake release from 1 week ago!


----------



## ConJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Anybody having trouble connecting online?

I can get on Zombies instantly, but can't get on the "normal" mutiplayer. When i click Nintendo Wifi connection, it just stays as Please Wait....

Plus I don't have an Allies option there either. Only on Zombies.


----------



## rowjow (Nov 9, 2010)

@
luminalace 

ME 2 :S


----------



## Comedor (Nov 9, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> please let us know if the rumours are true and if it really is reflex in disguise


----------



## rowjow (Nov 9, 2010)

cant find sites to download  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HELP ME!!!


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 9, 2010)

Dude.. Come on have some patience. Tomorrow It will be plastered on every site.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Nov 9, 2010)

it's real... have fun and prepare to be annihilated...​


----------



## rowjow (Nov 9, 2010)

other wise im going to buy but dont want send money because i want also to get the headset:S 

so anyone site? pm(A)


----------



## luminalace (Nov 9, 2010)

Please those in the know send me a PM.  I have found it but it is hotfile download and I prefer a torrent.


----------



## pesaroso (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, so many asking where to download, even though so many keeps telling you it's not allowed to ask for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's already a post where a guy suggests two different sites it's on, go there, they have it =)


OT; Is the graphics any good? Not just for a Wii game, but in general? Cannot find decent screenies, and Activision stated they had done a lot to make this look good on the Wii


----------



## wizra (Nov 9, 2010)

Classic Controller support?


----------



## Bayliss79 (Nov 9, 2010)

gonna grab this,any1 know how much the headset is to buy on its own or is it only bundled in with retail game?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2010)

Guys do not ask for warez links under any circumstances. Almost half the posts here have been trashed because of this already. Even "PM me a link" posts are completely unacceptable here and will lead to a warn or suspension. Read the rules guys.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.WII-iMARS


----------



## ChrisRX (Nov 9, 2010)

I think this is going to need a big red "Don't request downloads" banner like the other big releases.  People just don't seem to be getting the message


----------



## Vampant (Nov 9, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.WII-iMARS


or 

imars-codbo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

PAL - Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.WII-iMARS


----------



## taktularCBo (Nov 9, 2010)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Nov 9 2010, 02:14 PM) PAL - Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.WII-iMARS

jup. works fine with Wiikey II


----------



## Orel (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol wow, still playing Goldeneye, downloading Sonic Colors, Donkey Kong Country and Disney's Epic Mickey are also out soon. What a month


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

can anyone get online with usb i can only play story mode using ciosx20b base 57 multiplayer loads to black screen.


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 9, 2010)

anyone tried wifi multi? is it better than reflex? Might as well buy the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Found a 3X1500MB link :s)


----------



## Chebico (Nov 9, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> can anyone get online with usb i can only play story mode using ciosx20b base 57 multiplayer loads to black screen.



Multi and Zombie crash the wii for me!.. it must be loading another .dol
Also when trying to return to the system menu from the game, my wii crashes!


PAL Wii from USB.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 9, 2010)

i checked no other dol


----------



## Chebico (Nov 9, 2010)

Hopefully it can be patched then.. fingers crossed


----------



## scottieb99 (Nov 9, 2010)

I couldnt get past the loading in the bottom left with any usb loader and various configs. I can play from disc without any trouble so far. 4.2U softmodded with darkcorp and rev 20 base 57. Tried ios 223 and the loading didnt freeze like it does with all others but it just kept loading.


----------



## xakota (Nov 9, 2010)

Is the GC remote supported?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

Look like their is some form of Anti piracy for Muliplayer & Zombies..

Games just stays on Loading screen on USB Loader.

Disabled all Ocarina & Hook types in Wiiflow thinking it may be that, same problem

No Alt-dols either..

well done Activison AP!!!  (Can't blame em really)

I hear it works on DVDR's so my guess the game checks to see if you are using a USB hardrive to load the game, if so it crashes..

Look like we need a patch!!

My other theory is their maybe an issue loading from USB because of the Headbanger headset being USB... However I wrekon it could very well be more in the AP direction, as Conduit works fine with WII SPEAK

Using Ciosx rev 20 using Base ios 57


----------



## Whazza (Nov 9, 2010)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Nov 9 2010, 09:53 AM) Look like their is some form of Anti piracy for Muliplayer & Zombies..

Games just stays on Loading screen on USB Loader.

Disabled all Ocarina & Hook types in Wiiflow thinking it may be that, same problem

No Alt-dols either..

well done Activison AP!!!  (Can't blame em really)

I hear it works on DVDR's so my guess the game checks to see if you are using a USB hardrive to load the game, if so it crashes..

Look like we need a patch!!

My other theory is their maybe an issue loading from USB because of the Headbanger headset being USB... However I wrekon it could very well be more in the AP direction, as Conduit works fine with WII SPEAK

Using Ciosx rev 20 using Base ios 57

Have you tried cIOS38 rev 17? Also which IOS is the game supposed to use?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

Whazza said:
			
		

> QUOTE([email protected] @ Nov 9 2010, 09:53 AM) Look like their is some form of Anti piracy for Muliplayer & Zombies..
> 
> Games just stays on Loading screen on USB Loader.
> 
> ...



no not yet..  I have tried other Ciosx rev 20 using 37 as base.. stays stuck on loading screen and doesn't reach menu at all.

Could this game need to make a call for IOS58 for USB2 support ?


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 9, 2010)

Great, finally I can test if an "AP"-Game works on SNEEK. Always wanted to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@Game: Meh. Eventhough the PAL-Release is out (would be nice if someone could make a Topic about it, btw.), looks like it will only contain the English language. Now I'll either wait for the German-Version, or I'll get the English one...


----------



## NoFate (Nov 9, 2010)

Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.WII-iMARS

what are the file names of that rls?


----------



## LeX- (Nov 9, 2010)

NoFate said:
			
		

> Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.PAL.WII-iMARS
> 
> what are the file names of that rls?



http://gbatemp.net/t264015-wii-2329-call-o...lack-ops-europe


----------



## cacildo (Nov 9, 2010)

Usb
Wiiflow 222
Just installed Rev20 base 57

- It passes the first loading screen
- Single player: fine
- Zombies single player: Fine
- Any shot to get online: "Unable to connect right now. Try it later"


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> - Any shot to get online: "Unable to connect right now. Try it later"



Well, isn't today the actual release day? Could just be server issues on Activision's part. I'm sure the bulk of their concentration is on the 360 end.


----------



## Mikk0 (Nov 9, 2010)

multiplayer not working would be a major set bac atleast for me.. been waiting to play this online so long already


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 9, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> cacildo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(and/or ps3 and pc) So yeah, everyone probably has to wait 'till later this week for online to work.
Gonna maybe get it for X360 sooner or later. (Saving for 3DS though)


----------



## cacildo (Nov 9, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> cacildo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was the first thing that crossed my mind.

But im playing it from USB. Can anyone playing it from disc settle if the online portion of the game is working or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cacildo I have just tried your set up.. Revision 222 of wiiflow..  cios rev20 ios 57 as base..

Multiplayer and Zombies does not work, doesn't get past loading screen, either your fibbing or doing something I have completely missed..

What IOS base is wiiflow you are using ?  249, 222, etc


----------



## Chaz. (Nov 9, 2010)

Cant get on Wi-fi atm, havnt tried Zombies. using Neogamma R8, ciosr20 57 base.


----------



## zombymario (Nov 9, 2010)

I just read this: 

***Video Mode=System Default
***VidTVPatch=Off
***Game Language=Engels
***Ocarina=Off
***IOS=IOS249
***Parent Control=everyone
***Error Fix=Anti
***Patch Country Strings=Off
***Alternate DOL=Default
***Block IOS Reload=OFF


Can someone try it. I don't have the game now, but I try when he is done.


----------



## wulkan (Nov 9, 2010)

everything runs on 249 cios rev 19 ios 57 runs multiplayer and singleplayer cfg usb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

So the Pal version looks like it could very well be nuked.. rather than AP...

aha...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

wulkan said:
			
		

> everything runs on 249 cios rev 19 ios 57 runs multiplayer and singleplayer cfg usb



Nice...that's what I want to hear.

Now, if I can just get a decent download speed for this mother. The torrent I've got has something like 6 seeders and literally 1500 leechers.


----------



## shadoxXx (Nov 9, 2010)

wulkan said:
			
		

> everything runs on 249 cios rev 19 ios 57 runs multiplayer and singleplayer cfg usb



someone confirm it?


----------



## yoitsme (Nov 9, 2010)

shadoxXx said:
			
		

> wulkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it. doesn't work. well the single player works but not the multiplayer or zombies. Just a black screen


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 9, 2010)

D/L ing now from my private tracker, got like no seeds, but at a steady 300kb/s. will let you guys know in about 4 hours if it works on DARKCORP 1.1, multiplayer and all

EDIT: as i posted, jumped up to 450kb/s, about 3 and a half hours


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll be done in 3hours or so... I'll tell you all what I've got.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't even get past the loading screen after I start the game.  It doesn't freeze, but it just keeps saying loading and the periods move.


----------



## mcmanic (Nov 9, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I can't even get past the loading screen after I start the game.  It doesn't freeze, but it just keeps saying loading and the periods move.




ditto, going to grab the Pal release


----------



## trigger_ftu (Nov 9, 2010)

bought it for the ps3 and wii at midnight launch. instead of asking for download links why not go to your local game store and BUY THE GAME instead of being some lame ass pirates, come on ya all have jobs don't ya have some money sittin, maybe a few games to get rid of to help buy the game.  gameplay isn't to bad story sucks.


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 9, 2010)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> bought it for the ps3 and wii at midnight launch. instead of asking for download links why not go to your local game store and BUY THE GAME instead of being some lame ass pirates, come on ya all have jobs don't ya have some money sittin, maybe a few games to get rid of to help buy the game.  gameplay isn't to bad story sucks.


If you arent a pirate then why are you on this website?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 9, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> trigger_ftu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not just for pirates >.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> bought it for the ps3 and wii at midnight launch. instead of asking for download links why not go to your local game store and BUY THE GAME instead of being some lame ass pirates, come on ya all have jobs don't ya have some money sittin, maybe a few games to get rid of to help buy the game.  gameplay isn't to bad story sucks.



There's one of you in every crowd, ain't there?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nothing like the guy who quits smoking and then runs on down to the pool hall to preach about quitting smoking.

Re-read your post and consider where you are and who you're preaching to. Really...


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 9, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not saying that it is, but that is the main reason 95% of us are here. and even so, some of us have reasons as to why we pirate. Mine is that im a relatively poor black kid living in NYC, that cant shell out the $50 needed every time i want a game. so before you tell us to JUST buy the game. Keep in mind that not all of us are lucky enough to be able to buy it, let alone 2 versions of it at the same time.


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Nov 9, 2010)

So, all arguments aside, no one's managed to get multiplayer to work via USB so far?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

mcmanic said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't bother, that don't work either..


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 9, 2010)

Kuragari Ryo said:
			
		

> So, all arguments aside, no one's managed to get multiplayer to work via USB so far?


some guy up there said he did

Wulkan: "everything runs on 249 cios rev 19 ios 57 runs multiplayer and singleplayer cfg usb"


----------



## wulkan (Nov 9, 2010)

http://img593.imageshack.us/i/p09111019320001.jpg  everything works for me


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Nov 9, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Kuragari Ryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mm. Interesting. I'll have to try that as soon as I'm able to. 
Thanks.


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 9, 2010)

Its been said that everything works with DARKCORP. 



			
				Megan said:
			
		

> Everything seems to work through Darkcorp.
> 
> It appears that I suck at Zombies, though!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

Game works from wiiflow_249 base IOS 57

CIOS 224 base IOS 57 (Hermes Custom IOS Installer 5.1)

Both PAL & NTSC


----------



## blizzrdz (Nov 9, 2010)

im new here where can i download it??


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 9, 2010)

blizzrdz said:
			
		

> im new here where can i download it??


Google.

Don't ask or post any Links, or you'll be banned/warned.


----------



## blizzrdz (Nov 9, 2010)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> blizzrdz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 9, 2010)

blizzrdz said:
			
		

> im new here...



Start by reading the site rules.


----------



## Midnight Believe (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally got it to work(SP & Wifi mp etc), had to install cIOS250 [57] Rev 19

So from USB:

cIOS250 [57] Rev 19 - Works
cIOS249 [56] Rev 20 - Not working
cIOS222 [38] Rev 4 - Not working
cIOS222 [38 & 37] Rev 4 - Not working
cIOS224 [57] Rev 5.1 - Not working


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck playing this game from a Disc backup?? I get "Bad Partition" messages from ULoader, a frozen loading screen from NeoGamma and a black screen from the disc channel


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 9, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I can't even get past the loading screen after I start the game.  It doesn't freeze, but it just keeps saying loading and the periods move.



Same here. Using latest USB Config build 62.  My Wii was recently updated with latest IOS files. So what now, I need to update again?


----------



## pcristi (Nov 9, 2010)

Midnight Believer said:
			
		

> Finally got it to work(SP & Wifi mp etc), had to install cIOS250 [57] Rev 19
> 
> So from USB:
> 
> ...



cIOS223 [57] Rev 5.1 - Works with force NTSC on wii 4.2E
cIOS249/250 [57] Rev 19/20b - Works with force NTSC on wii 4.2E
Singleplayer Wiiflow/Configurable USB Loader
Multiplayer / Zombies Works Configurable USB Loader


----------



## trigger_ftu (Nov 9, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Its been said that everything works with DARKCORP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darkcrap really? thats like asking nintendo to burn the wii right in front of you.
so far running fine with ciosXrev20 ios base 57 slot 248 using configurable usbloader(latest build) as for internet play haven't tried it yet, will here in a second.

vortex if u so poor get a job. theres tons out there.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 9, 2010)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have DarkCorp and CoD is sooo not working for me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 9, 2010)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have DarkCorp and CoD is sooo not working for me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## eur0civ (Nov 9, 2010)

I know this is stupid but I got #002 error from Disc Channel.  Plays fine with Gecko OS 1.9  Using Mod-Chip D2Pro.  
I swear i got this 002 error sorted out a while ago.  I searched for 002 with Generic Wii Patcher but it doesnt find any.

Anyone help?  I would also like to install the IOS requested by the game with WAD Manager but what is the IOS for BlackOps?

*EDIT* Installed the latest version of IOS 57 which is v5919 (I was on 5661) disc channel working fine,sp, mp & zombie.  typing "DOA" on the computer at the menu screen after you break loose doesnt unlock "Dead Ops Arcade" it just says error.  On xbox, typing DOA unlocks a top down (smash TV style) arcade game


----------



## nejsplitter (Nov 9, 2010)

IOS 250,  in this thread all is explained.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 9, 2010)

One simple question.  Not really familiar with the Wii scene.  To play the game do I have to install some IOS thing?  Or can I just wait until a newer version of CFG USB Loader comes out?


----------



## nejsplitter (Nov 9, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> One simple question.  Not really familiar with the Wii scene.  To play the game do I have to install some IOS thing?  Or can I just wait until a newer version of CFG USB Loader comes out?


I followed this thread very carefully and got single player and multiplayer working,i used cios installer to make cios 250 r 19.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 9, 2010)

nejsplitter said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to install any cIOS files and stuff.  Can I just wait until CFG USB Loader updates to support the game or it doesn't work like that?


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 9, 2010)

Got it working using IOS #250!! I used "pimp my wii' to update all my IOS.  You have to run USB Config loader and choose '250' (not 249) and black ops will run. You HAVE TO update to 250 even using external hard drive and USB config..


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 9, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> nejsplitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't work like that. cIOS must be installed in order to run backups.


----------



## nejsplitter (Nov 9, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> nejsplitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm i was thinking the same thing before i got it working,then i noticed that i would have to install ios 250 as a cios using cios installer rev 19 network installation,im pretty sure that this is required for zombie mode and multiplayer online.Maybe the ios 224 method explained in this thread might work for you.

Edit:   I used cios installer rev 19 because it suited me,ther are different cios installers out there, im on 4.3 pal.


----------



## monish95 (Nov 9, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that this game is playable using the gamecube controller?


----------



## nejsplitter (Nov 9, 2010)

monish95 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that this game is playable using the gamecube controller?


I will try now

EDIT: IT DOES NOT WORK WITH THE GAMECUBE CONTROLLER,ONLY THE CLASSIC CONTROLLER (OR CLASSIC CONTROLLER PRO)  FOR WII AND WII REMOTE AND NUNCHUCK OF COURSE.


----------



## nejsplitter (Nov 9, 2010)

gbasource said:
			
		

> Be careful with this one guys, on another site someone claims to have downloaded this dump and while the game menu says black ops, you start a new game and its actually reflex. Havent confirmed it myself as im still getting sonic colours. If this dump is nuked then we will know.


Arigato Hazuki san(thank you hazuki),my friend actually fell victim to that so its true,(uploaders mistake)WATCH OUT GUYS.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

Are the graphics for this game better then Modern Warefare Reflex?  And is the online better?  Also another thing is the VOIP only for friends or its worldwide?


----------



## DAREALGUMMY (Nov 10, 2010)

I need some help with this. I've done just about everything I could that I've read but still no luck. The problem is, my USB HD is very old and is hard to recognize on most programs. I can get ULoader to work fine but it doesnt let me choose cios 249. USBLoader GX doesnt seem to recognize my games at all. It shows me how many games I have on the HD but everything is blank and I cannot select anything. CFG loader and wiiflow will not recognize my HD at all. Am I pretty much screwed?


Oh and I have a hard modded system but I've had my wii since day one and the drive is pretty much done for. That's why I have to use USB.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

Also do I have to have a specif base?  

I have IOS249 (r20) and for Base I got IOS56 rev 20.

Do I need IOS249 (r20) Base IOS57?  Or do I need IOS250 something?  And if so how do I get them.


----------



## alphax13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Are the graphics for this game better then Modern Warefare Reflex?  And is the online better?  Also another thing is the VOIP only for friends or its worldwide?



I believe the graphics and frame rate is better imo.
online is more varied and fun.

heard a few people using a mic and i dont have one so you can hear your team or mute them if you chose.


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

#1- DaraelGummy - change USB ports on your HD. if still not recognized, get another HD
#2 - Jakob95 - You need IOS 250..Use pimp app


----------



## Taellon (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm also having the problem with the game not getting past the loading screen. It just keeps loading and doesn't ever actually get to the game. I'm running it off of a DVD-R using NeoGamma R9 beta 44. At the bottom of NeoGamma says cIOS249 rev 20 base 56. If I'm remembering it correctly(don't have access to my Wii right now). This setup has worked for all the games I've tried to play before. Any idea how I can fix this or what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone had any luck getting this game running with a disc backup?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> #1- DaraelGummy - change USB ports on your HD. if still not recognized, get another HD
> #2 - Jakob95 - You need IOS 250..Use pimp app


Does Dop-Mii work?  And were do you get this "pimp" app?  Never heard of it.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> todd72173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pimp My Wii. Can probably get it in the downloads section of GBATemp.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that it wasn't stable is it?


----------



## VashTS (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Got it working using IOS #250!! I used "pimp my wii' to update all my IOS.  You have to run USB Config loader and choose '250' (not 249) and black ops will run. You HAVE TO update to 250 even using external hard drive and USB config..



dude anything can be installed to ios 250.  you need to be specific what cios you are using and what rev.  for example, waninkoko rev17 or hermes v5, or waninkoko rev20base37.  just changing to 250 doesn't help unless you know what is in there.


----------



## DAREALGUMMY (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> todd72173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I had the cash for one, I would buy the 360 version and play with my friends instead. I know what you mean though, I need to do a serious upgrade so I dont have to deal with this type of thing when big games come out. Thanks anyways.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> DarkShadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp tends to not support that app. Both stability issues, and the fact it updates all IOS to the latest versions (including stubbing out the cIOS slots 222, 223, 224, 249, 250, 254, etc. if I remember correctly) are reasons why it is not supported. Just use DOP-Mii if you want to update your IOS, though it shouldn't be applicable in this situation. You'll need a cIOS on a certain base to get it working. Multiple reports say IOS57 as a base will work if used with rev19 or rev20b on IOS slot 250. Haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright so with Dop-Mii what I basically do is download cIOS 250 with it?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wait a minute I already have IOS250...  Which Base of it do I need I have cIOS250[37]-v20.wad.


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 10, 2010)

does it have to be rev 19 in 250? or can it be rev 20?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute I already have IOS250...  Which Base of it do I need I have cIOS250[37]-v20.wad.


You need to download a cIOSx installer to run the game. From there, you can use the network install option, which downloads the cIOS directly, and installs it to your selected slot and using what as a base. In this situation, it appears you'll need to get the cIOSXrev19 Installer, and from there install it in IOS slot 250, and using IOS57 as a base.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2010)

I tried to make ios 57 a base for 249 but it keeps freezing on loading ios 57. What should I do?


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

Multiplayer and Zombie mode do not work. Just black screen. Single Player campaign works fine. Any reason why?
*Page 4 says its protection and needs to be patched. So not an issue on my end using USB external. Oh well.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 10, 2010)

To anyone who's actually played the game:

Can you compare the online visuals with those of GoldenEye? For me, GoldenEye is really hard to get into online, as the visuals take a major hit. How does Black Ops stack up in that regard?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wait how do you use PimpMyWii what do you have to select in the main menu?


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wait how do you use PimpMyWii what do you have to select in the main menu?



Just run Pimp from HBC. Select "Manual Installation". It will scan the internet and show every single IOS available. Just go to 250 (last one) and click INSTALL. Thats it! Takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hm guys should I use cIOSx installer or PimpMyWii to do this?


----------



## Pikawil (Nov 10, 2010)

Any word on GameCube controller support?


----------



## scottieb99 (Nov 10, 2010)

After quite a bit of testing, heres what worked for me. Plays fine through disc channel, 4.2U dark corped. I wanted a channel made through loadstructor so I decided to use ios 223, base 57 and all modes work fine. 250 base 57 will work as well.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I did that.  It reloaded all my IOS's.  Now it says do you want to do this using the network and I press A.  Now it gives me this thing were it says IOS4 trucha bug, install=no and other stuff.  What do I do from here.


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> todd72173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Click 'update' to install latest version of PimpWii (latest installed is 2.11)
2) Click 'manual installation' - only install the IOS's needed- in this case 250
3) It will show you ALL IOS available. Click the + button to advance to IOS 250 and choose YES to install (keep all other IOS as is-no changes) You need however need to click A to validate every single option in order for it to install anything (even for one's you did not change). Once all validated, it will allow you to proceed with install.
4) In USB Config loader, change to use IOS 250 instead of 249


----------



## jservs7 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the Auto feature to Pimp My Wii and I think I'm screwed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm trying to install Hermes 5.1 to use base 57 and the installer doesn't work for me.

Anyone have any clues how I can get it workin'?


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

jservs7 said:
			
		

> todd72173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used the auto installer last time and all it did was make my homebrew channel upside down. I was able to fix that easy. It does not update your system menu to anything higher than 4.1. I updated all my channels including weather, shop, etc. But now for the second time using it, I just do manual and install only the IOS I need at the time.


----------



## jservs7 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> jservs7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then my problem is: How can I get Hermes 5.1 installer to work for Base 57? I keep getting a BAD HASH error no matter what IOS I use to install it.
*
EDIT: Trying to install cIOS 224.*

*GOT IT: Used Dop-Mii 13 to install IOS36 3351 w/Fakesign. I believe it downgraded my IOS15 again after, but I was able to install Hermes 5.1 using on 224/57 using IOS36.*


----------



## 4tehlulz35000vr (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright, Im new here and I wanted to know if anyone is getting the message "Unable to connect to game server"
I got everything working
But I just can't get on wifi>.>
Does anyone know the solution to this?


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so I skip with the + button to 250 then switch the Installation from NO to YES.  Then I press A and keep pressing A?


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Multiplayer and Zombie mode do not work. Just black screen. Single Player campaign works fine. Any reason why?
> *Page 4 says its protection and needs to be patched. So not an issue on my end using USB external. Oh well.



No worries now bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I finally got the game running but having to use the dual profile trick kinda sucks.


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> todd72173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to press A on every single download available to validate. You are not installing any of them, just validating them. Once you press A on every single option, it will let you install the single one u selected-250. Just change installation from no to yes on it. thats it.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yup... Just install the newer version of IOS250 and it should work.

I was playing Zombie mode online for about 15mins(hella fun!!) then I got disconnected from Wifi lol.


----------



## katastrophie (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the 250 installed, but was wondering if USB Config loader can be installed as a channel and used without an SD card inserted.  When I click on it it just restarts my wii without the sd card in.


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone got past the prison level in campaign mode yet it keeps crashing for me justafter he says "he never left me"???


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Everything seems to be working right now. Running Black Ops on the following:

USB HDD via WiiFlow 249 (don't know what revision, but for sure not the latest, lol)
cIOS57rev19 on IOS250
System Menu 4.0U

No issues so far with the game. Multiplayer got passed the "Loading..." screen really quickly, and had no problems connecting to Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Played two Team Deathmatch games, and got to Level 7.

Never tried Zombies yet.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Nov 10, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp tends to not support that app. Both stability issues, and the fact it updates all IOS to the latest versions (including stubbing out the cIOS slots 222, 223, 224, 249, 250, 254, etc. if I remember correctly) are reasons why it is not supported. Just use DOP-Mii if you want to update your IOS, though it shouldn't be applicable in this situation. You'll need a cIOS on a certain base to get it working. Multiple reports say IOS57 as a base will work if used with rev19 or rev20b on IOS slot 250. Haven't tried it myself though.


and it is exactly that reason why i have a random slot (ios190) with the ios base 37 that way any official bs Nintendo pulls they can't technically remove it unless they are using some new detection in the firmware updates. dunno i've been using 4.1U for some time.

so far with the setup i have online works fine. glad to see no one is cheatin. i rem3mber the 1st time i got on reflex and boom someone was in god mode walking on air and blowin people up.


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone come across thesame crash as me,online works but i get thesame crash on the prison mission with 3 different ios 249 224 250,is it possible its abad dump like the COD 4 MW pal dump that froze after the nuke explosion???


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 10, 2010)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy it while you can. You know that with a game of this mass, Ocarina codes for online mode are right around the corner. GoldenEye didn't take long at all (only like three or four days), so Black Ops hacks shouldn't be far off as well. Just hope that there is some quick form for Nintendo or Activision to ban people, but with the state of Wii's online, I doubt there's anything good.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Nov 10, 2010)

Yojimbo001 said:
			
		

> Has anyone come across thesame crash as me,online works but i get thesame crash on the prison mission with 3 different ios 249 224 250,is it possible its abad dump like the COD 4 MW pal dump that froze after the nuke explosion???


whats the ios base for these ios's and who made the installer? telling the slot number doesn't mean anything nowadays seeings people can install acios on any ios slot.


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hermesv5.0  base 57 cfg usb,4.1e. im DLing the pal now to check the difference


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

trigger_ftu said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to crush your dreams, but there's already a few lol. One of them is called "Meow" in rainbow colors.


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yojimbo001 said:
			
		

> Has anyone come across thesame crash as me,online works but i get thesame crash on the prison mission with 3 different ios 249 224 250,is it possible its abad dump like the COD 4 MW pal dump that froze after the nuke explosion???



This happens to me with the pal version aswell any ideas guys this is really buggin me??????


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 10, 2010)

does anyone really care about this game it's pretty much the same thing with more way letting people shoot run away and hide. For some reason i liked the first game alot more especially the maps, and i think this game is hacked because i was sensing an unfair advantage when i was playing a match....are people supposed to always know where u are?


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 10, 2010)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> does anyone really care about this game it's pretty much the same thing with more way letting people shoot run away and hide. For some reason i liked the first game alot more especially the maps, and i think this game is hacked because i was sensing an unfair advantage when i was playing a match....are people supposed to always know where u are?


Same here but when I play it I have a Lot of fun and by the way people can't always see you only if you shoot they will see you on the map

P.s also quality improvement (last CoD wii I played was World at War)


----------



## Mrbobbobson (Nov 10, 2010)

does any1 know if this works with usbloader softmodded wii V4.2U? i'm getting NTSC version now but i just want to make sure...


----------



## todd72173 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just played the PC version. PC graphics blow the WII out of the water. Sorry guys, but Ill leave the WII to children to play. These types of games just look aweful on it. As well, the controls using a mouse/keyboard are a million times better. Do not think I will be playing the Wii version anymore.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Just played the PC version. PC graphics blow the WII out of the water. Sorry guys, but Ill leave the WII to children to play. These types of games just look aweful on it. As well, the controls using a mouse/keyboard are a million times better. Do not think I will be playing the Wii version anymore.


I was wondering did you get the multiplayer Wifi to work on your Call of Duty for the Wii?  I remember on one of your posts you said it didn't work after you updated your IOS250.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Just played the PC version. PC graphics blow the WII out of the water. Sorry guys, but Ill leave the WII to children to play. These types of games just look aweful on it. As well, the controls using a mouse/keyboard are a million times better. Do not think I will be playing the Wii version anymore.



Holy shit! Wait! The PC version looks better than the Wii version!? GTFO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks, Capt. Obvious.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Just played the PC version. PC graphics blow the WII out of the water. Sorry guys, but Ill leave the WII to children to play. These types of games just look aweful on it. As well, the controls using a mouse/keyboard are a million times better. Do not think I will be playing the Wii version anymore.


I know what you mean.

I feel like the Wii multiplayer itself _feels_ empty for some odd reason. I found the gameplay of COD4 Reflex funner like... it felt more complete. I guess that's what happens if you play BFBC2 on PS3 a lot. Zombie mode is hella fun though.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 10, 2010)

The game doesn't work on dolphin and don't want to get on my 4G USB stick... How big is the scrubbed version ??


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> The game doesn't work on dolphin and don't want to get on my 4G USB stick... How big is the scrubbed version ??


4.06GB.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 10, 2010)

DarkShadow96 said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your kidding -_- Pfff 0.06 GB to much


----------



## Chinman (Nov 10, 2010)

i got both pal and ntsc working via usb loader gx on a pal wii 4.2e using ios 249, no other changes were made, both single player and multiplayer work. did not work on cios 222 or 223, stops on loading screen. i still using usb loader gx rev 938, game no longer works if i upgrade to a newer gx


----------



## VashTS (Nov 10, 2010)

does it normally take a while to load wifi?  i got into zombies really fast, but regular multiplayer just stays stuck on please wait.  am i not waiting long enough?

ps game works fine on hermes rev5 224base57


----------



## Taellon (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't found anybody stating a fix for my problem yet, despite mentioning it several times. I can't even get past the first "Loading..." screen. Using a DVD-R with Neogamma R9 beta 44 and at the bottom of Neogamma it says cIOS 249 rev 20 base 58, IIRC. All I find is people saying it runs just fine using a DVD with Neogamma but that doesn't seem to be the case for me.

So could somebody please tell me how I can fix this and what all I need to do?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

Taellon said:
			
		

> I haven't found anybody stating a fix for my problem yet, despite mentioning it several times. I can't even get past the first "Loading..." screen. Using a DVD-R with Neogamma R9 beta 44 and at the bottom of Neogamma it says cIOS 249 rev 20 base 58, IIRC. All I find is people saying it runs just fine using a DVD with Neogamma but that doesn't seem to be the case for me.
> 
> So could somebody please tell me how I can fix this and what all I need to do?



Someone stated that Darkcorp and updating IOS250 works with disc.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there a way to make the iso smaller than 4GB ??


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Taellon said:
			
		

> I haven't found anybody stating a fix for my problem yet, despite mentioning it several times. I can't even get past the first "Loading..." screen. Using a DVD-R with Neogamma R9 beta 44 and at the bottom of Neogamma it says cIOS 249 rev 20 base 58, IIRC. All I find is people saying it runs just fine using a DVD with Neogamma but that doesn't seem to be the case for me.
> 
> So could somebody please tell me how I can fix this and what all I need to do?



1) Install IOS 249 v20 using ios 57 as a base

2) Use Neogamma to play the game
----------------------------------------------------------------

I have DarkCorp but for some odd reason the game gives me a black screen when I try to play it from the disc channel. But yea, follow my instructions and you should be fine. Also, dont forget to create a second profile for online mode. You will need to use the dual profile trick to play online.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Nov 10, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Taellon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same IOS for playing off a USB with Wiiflow?  Or do I need a different one, if so which one do I need?


----------



## netaware (Nov 10, 2010)

How do i install IOS 249 v20 using ios 57 as a base?

I have 249 Rev20.   Thanks


----------



## ACWWFAN (Nov 10, 2010)

I installed cIOS249[57]-v20 and cIOS250[57]-v20 and when I try to connect to online it still just sits there and says please wait, but never freezes, sat there for about 3 minutes waiting until I just exited out.  I tried zombie mode though and it works on and offline, so what's the problem?  I am using Wiiflow.


----------



## ringorinfret (Nov 10, 2010)

this game is awesome! except for the facts that it gets choppy in multiplayer when too many things happen at once


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 10, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> I have DarkCorp but for some odd reason the game gives me a black screen when I try to play it from the disc channel. But yea, follow my instructions and you should be fine. Also, dont forget to create a second profile for online mode. You will need to use the dual profile trick to play online.



You don't need to anymore. I only had to do it once and that's it.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 10, 2010)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> Just played the PC version. PC graphics blow the WII out of the water. Sorry guys, but Ill leave the WII to children to play. These types of games just look aweful on it. As well, the controls using a mouse/keyboard are a million times better. Do not think I will be playing the Wii version anymore.


Have fun with your lag that PC gamers are experiencing right now... and thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Loop (Nov 10, 2010)

Confirm working on 3.2U with USB ConfigLoader v60 - loaded using cIOSv20b on 250 using 57 as a base.
Thanks for the info in this thread!

Have only tried Single player mode so far.. will report back.

update - Multiplayer will not connect - just says 'please wait'

update 2 - after reading the next page of this thread, I switched from my USB LAN adapter to using wifi and connected with no problem - WTF!?


----------



## powerking56 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is everyones problem or not but this is my problem. I can get on the Multiplayer section but when i press Nintendo Wi-Fi conection it just says "Please Wait" forever.... I am using Neogamma so does anyone know how to fix the problem on Neogamma? Or even for Darkcorp. Also when it goes "Please wait" the messages on the bottom are still displayed and changing. My screen did not freeze either.


----------



## Paul06TC (Nov 11, 2010)

I am as well having this same problem with not being able to connect to multi-player..I can get into zombie matches as well.  I'm running the game with WiiKey and updated the system and nothing freezes.


----------



## katastrophie (Nov 11, 2010)

Got everything to work.  Used Pimp my wii to update Cios 250 only.  Then just used Wiiflow and put the settings to use cios 250.


----------



## cacildo (Nov 11, 2010)

Paul06TC said:
			
		

> I am as well having this same problem with not being able to connect to multi-player..I can get into zombie matches as well.  I'm running the game with WiiKey and updated the system and nothing freezes.



I have the same problem. But i get the message "unable to connect to Call of Duty servers"

I wasnt able to play a single online match up until now.


----------



## luminalace (Nov 11, 2010)

The game is known to have issues with LAN adapters (Retail and back ups) but wifi reportedly works fine.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Nov 11, 2010)

Does this game still use friend codes? cause i thought they weren't gonna use them....


----------



## Seriea (Nov 11, 2010)

*Got it to work after a lot of fails*. So I couldn't get it to play on usb loader gx. The screen remained stuck on the loading screen. So i tried *wii flow*. I am running cios 250. I messed around with the settings for black ops on wii flow. On video I used ntsc, turned vipatch on, ios 250 and patch video mode normal. I dunno if you have to do all that i just kept messing with the settings. Then I coudn't connect to online multiplayer. It showed on my first profile the enabling *voice chat *when you go to log  in online. But the screen remained stuck. So I created the 2 profiles n tried again. But still wouldnt connect. It didnt even show the chat thing for the second profile. So after deleting and making profiles numerous times on the main screen, still nothing. I entered the mulitiplayer section with just my first profile, went down to the section profile, created a second profile there. And to my surprise it showed the chat thing on the second profile and allowed me to connect to the mulitplayer games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope this helps!!


----------



## Paul06TC (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I got the MP to work finally.  The MP is a huge disappointment, reminds me exactly of the GolddenEye game play and nothing like MWR or WaW, moving around doesn't seem fluid.  Also for anyone who is having the same problem I had, I don't know if it was a coincidence or not.  But I deleted my profile and then created a new file in the second slot and then tried MP and it worked, the way you know it works is if you see about "Voice Chat".


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 11, 2010)

Last noob Question. So what EXACTLY do i put on IOS 250.


----------



## 4tehlulz35000vr (Nov 11, 2010)

Seriea said:
			
		

> *Got it to work after a lot of fails*. So I couldn't get it to play on usb loader gx. The screen remained stuck on the loading screen. So i tried *wii flow*. I am running cios 250. I messed around with the settings for black ops on wii flow. On video I used ntsc, turned vipatch on, ios 250 and patch video mode normal. I dunno if you have to do all that i just kept messing with the settings. Then I coudn't connect to online multiplayer. It showed on my first profile the enabling *voice chat *when you go to log  in online. But the screen remained stuck. So I created the 2 profiles n tried again. But still wouldnt connect. It didnt even show the chat thing for the second profile. So after deleting and making profiles numerous times on the main screen, still nothing. I entered the mulitiplayer section with just my first profile, went down to the section profile, created a second profile there. And to my surprise it showed the chat thing on the second profile and allowed me to connect to the mulitplayer games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So by doing this^
you were able to connect to the Call Of duty Servers?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 11, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> Last noob Question. So what EXACTLY do i put on IOS 250.


Most people have reported success using Waninkoko's cIOSXrev19/cIOSXrev20b with IOS57 as the base.


----------



## Seriea (Nov 11, 2010)

4tehlulz35000vr said:
			
		

> Seriea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep after trial and error with creating the different profiles. I finally got it to work. Been playing online for an hour or so. It is a lil laggy, prb bc of system being overloaded with so many ppl.


----------



## 4tehlulz35000vr (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you so much
I'll try this when I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll leave the results later too incase something goes wrong.


----------



## Seriea (Nov 11, 2010)

4tehlulz35000vr said:
			
		

> Thank you so much
> I'll try this when I get home
> 
> 
> ...



Im a total noob at this stuff lol. So i was pleasantly surprised with myself that I got it working. I believe my version is ntsc too? But I still put ntsc on the settings menu. Let me know if you have any problems. Ill try to figure out what im running in cios 250. Bc the other posts ppl said they were running other stuff with 250. I just cant check right now bc im online.  But yeah lemme now how it goes. I'll help the best I can.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 11, 2010)

Paul06TC said:
			
		

> Well I got the MP to work finally.  The MP is a huge disappointment, *reminds me exactly of the GolddenEye game play and nothing like MWR or WaW, moving around doesn't seem fluid*.  Also for anyone who is having the same problem I had, I don't know if it was a coincidence or not.  But I deleted my profile and then created a new file in the second slot and then tried MP and it worked, the way you know it works is if you see about "Voice Chat".



Thought I was the only one.


----------



## 4tehlulz35000vr (Nov 11, 2010)

Seriea said:
			
		

> 4tehlulz35000vr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright
So lemme get this straight your running cios 250 if I am not mistaken?
Yea I have NTSC U so hopefully your method should work


----------



## Seriea (Nov 11, 2010)

4tehlulz35000vr said:
			
		

> Seriea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It did just freeze online and I had to restart my wii. Not sure if it was the loaders fault or game... Oh  and I dunno if you need this or not but the ios250 is v65535. Hope that helps. I still can't get it to run on the usb loader so imma stick with Wii flow


----------



## gil21 (Nov 11, 2010)

what ios should i install to play this game from disc channel?
i am using modchipped wii btw.and  i got an error when trying to boot this game


----------



## 4tehlulz35000vr (Nov 11, 2010)

Well this is gay.
I can't even get on wifi at ALL
I would get"Unable to connect to Call Of Duty Black Ops Servers"
Even on zombies...    :|
I'm running IOS249 cIOS57 as a base and rev19
I'm banned on wifi from mkw hacking so I have to bypass it on Black Ops then after that I get the unable to connect.
So does anyone know  about this and know how to fix it?


----------



## powerking56 (Nov 11, 2010)

Umm I have a problem with the online. I can get online and even play wi-fi matches. But whenever I spawn or respawn it takes like 15-20 seconds. Also sometimes my gun isn't visible. Anyone have a fix or had the same problem?


----------



## netaware (Nov 11, 2010)

I have cIOS249 v20, but how do I get cIOS57 as a base?


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 12, 2010)

Anybody who is having trouble  getting on wifi multi player, try creating a new profile. I had all the working cIOS and still was having trouble untill I created a new profile.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 12, 2010)

So anyways how do you guys enjoy the game compared to Modern Warefare Reflex?


----------



## Mikk0 (Nov 12, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> So anyways how do you guys enjoy the game compared to Modern Warefare Reflex?



to be honest? it needs an some sort of upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but in general what i'v playd it seems nice.. tho mwr was a bomb on multiplayer so cant really compare these two at this point yet


----------



## overlay_watch (Nov 13, 2010)

No idea how some of you guys got this to work.

I tried 249 with 57, 250 with 57, both revisions 20b and 19. Nothing works. Still gets stuck on the first loading screen.

WiiFlow wont detect my FAT partition, so I'm using CFG.

Any tips?

edit - Got the latest build of WiiFlow which detects FAT partitions. Still wont get past the loading screen.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 13, 2010)

Tried everything 249, 250, 224, peanut butter

but nothing worked only loading.... or Please wait.... 

I need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s Neogamma says Apploader loop

p.s I am using USB not DVD


----------



## techker (Nov 14, 2010)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Nov 9 2010, 09:04 PM) Game works from wiiflow_249 base IOS 57

CIOS 224 base IOS 57 (Hermes Custom IOS Installer 5.1)

Both PAL & NTSC


so same hear it freezes on loading.im using usb loader gx .

on a 4.2u

do we install the 224?


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 14, 2010)

use uloader 5.1 and cios 224 base 57.


----------



## SchuchWun (Nov 14, 2010)

works great!!!! so great i bought it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 14, 2010)

If i'm honest....I don't think this game is worth the money....


----------



## konel01 (Nov 15, 2010)

i've tried it all. i DLed a "scrubbed version". no luck with USBLoader. changed to iso250. tried wiiflow (for the 1st time and i actually like, but want it as a channel) and can't get past "loading..." screen. it's all a no go. if sumone comes ups a way to get it working u need to make a how to youtube vid.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 25, 2010)

So now you can't play online without a patch available through the Wii shopping channel... which requires a system update to access which kills soft mods... anyone figure out a solution to playing online?


----------



## WiizyBaby (Nov 25, 2010)

That's not true. You don't need to go through the shop channel to update. The update is within the game you just go to multiplayer and connect and just download the 59 blocks to your wii. Also for the please loading screen hanging creating a new profile while in that menu helped make it work for me.

Just wondering, is anyone having an issue with the cursor where when you move the wiimote the motion on screen is choppy?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Nov 26, 2010)

WiizyBaby said:
			
		

> That's not true. You don't need to go through the shop channel to update. The update is within the game you just go to multiplayer and connect and just download the 59 blocks to your wii. Also for the please loading screen hanging creating a new profile while in that menu helped make it work for me.
> 
> Just wondering, is anyone having an issue with the cursor where when you move the wiimote the motion on screen is choppy?


Really? After I seen the dialog that said I would need to update, I disregarded Black Ops. But question is; when you get the update does its mess up your softmod?


----------



## camurso_ (Nov 26, 2010)

nope!


----------



## McDash (Nov 26, 2010)

Its working fine if you use DARKCORP, but due to speed limit to 3x. Sometimes it takes tim to respawn and gun missing in the first minute of gameplay in multiplayer.

Is there any fix to use it via usb?


----------



## WiizyBaby (Nov 27, 2010)

McDash said:
			
		

> Its working fine if you use DARKCORP, but due to speed limit to 3x. Sometimes it takes tim to respawn and gun missing in the first minute of gameplay in multiplayer.
> 
> Is there any fix to use it via usb?




It works fine in CFG usb loader if that's what you mean and it also installs the update properly as well.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 12, 2010)

Using Neogamma r9b47 with IOS250 (the latest one on FileTrip).  Game freezes randomly on multiplayer and has the weird missing gun and long respawn glitch.


----------



## goober22 (Dec 24, 2010)

gil21 said:
			
		

> what ios should i install to play this game from disc channel?
> i am using modchipped wii btw.and  i got an error when trying to boot this game
> 
> I updated my IOS57 to v5919 using DOP-MII v14.5 and now my DVD-R backup works just fine from the disc channel with a WiiKey1. I too had the error before updating IOS57.
> ...




Thanks, this info worked for me. I updated mine to 5919 and now my DVD-R backup works just fine from the disc channel with a WiiKey1.


----------



## BryceOne (Feb 2, 2011)

I ran PimpMyWii and did the info option.. Below are the results.. If anyone understands this stuff, can they suggest anything I can do get BlackOps online working??   (or if you notice anything else I should fix, please let me know)


Pimp v2.11
Device ID;
Boot2;v3
Title-id;Name;Description;Type;Revision;System version;Access rights;Num contents;Group ID;Original;Stub;Trucha Bug;Version check;ES Identify;Nand Access;
00010001-af1bf516;;Homebrew Channel;Downloaded channels;8;58;3;2;18498;0;;;;;;
00010001-008005de;ES_GetStoredTMDSize & ISFS_Open failed : -101
00010008-44495343;DISC;;Hidden channels;2;36;3;2;17494;0;;;;;;
00010008-44564458;DVDX;;Hidden channels;1;36;2;2;17494;0;;;;;;
00010008-48414c45;HALE;;Hidden channels;2;31;0;7;12337;1;;;;;;
00010008-48414b45;HAKE;EULA;Hidden channels;2;31;0;6;12337;1;;;;;;
00010002-48415941;HAYA;Photo Channel 1.1;System channels;3;61;0;8;12337;1;;;;;;
00010002-48414741;HAGA;News Channel (1/2);System channels;3;13;0;3;12337;1;;;;;;
00010002-48414241;HABA;Shoping Channel;System channels;20;56;0;18;12337;1;;;;;;
00010002-48414641;HAFA;Weather Channel (1/2);System channels;3;13;0;3;12337;1;;;;;;
00010002-48414141;HAAA;Photo Channel;System channels;65280;13;0;1;12337;1;;;;;;
00010002-48414341;HACA;Mii Channel;System channels;6;31;0;7;12337;1;;;;;;
00000001-000000e3;;IOS 227;Essential system titles;65535;0;0;26;1;0;0;?;?;?;?;
00000001-000000df;;IOS 223;Essential system titles;4;0;0;16;1;0;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-000000e0;;IOS 224;Essential system titles;65535;0;0;20;1;0;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-000000fe;;IOS 254;Essential system titles;65281;0;0;1;1;0;1;?;?;?;?;
00000001-0000003a;;IOS 58;Essential system titles;6175;0;0;19;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-000000ca;;IOS 202;Essential system titles;65535;0;0;20;1;0;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-00000038;;IOS 56;Essential system titles;5662;0;0;15;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-000000de;;IOS 222;Essential system titles;65535;0;0;16;1;0;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-000000fa;;IOS 250;Essential system titles;65535;0;0;26;1;0;0;1;1;1;1;
00000001-0000003d;;IOS 61;Essential system titles;5405;0;0;15;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000035;;IOS 53;Essential system titles;5149;0;0;14;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000032;;IOS 50;Essential system titles;5120;0;0;3;1;1;1;?;?;?;?;
00000001-00000010;;IOS 16;Essential system titles;512;0;0;3;1;1;1;?;?;?;?;
00000001-0000000a;;IOS 10;Essential system titles;768;0;0;3;1;1;1;?;?;?;?;
00000001-0000003c;;IOS 60;Essential system titles;6174;0;0;15;1;0;0;1;0;0;0;
00000001-00000037;;IOS 55;Essential system titles;5149;0;0;15;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000026;;IOS 38;Essential system titles;3610;0;0;15;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000033;;IOS 51;Essential system titles;4864;0;0;3;1;1;1;?;?;?;?;
00000001-000000f9;;IOS 249;Essential system titles;20;0;0;22;1;0;0;1;1;1;1;
00000001-00000025;;IOS 37;Essential system titles;3612;0;0;15;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000024;;IOS 36;Essential system titles;1042;0;0;15;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-00000023;;IOS 35;Essential system titles;1040;0;0;15;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-00000022;;IOS 34;Essential system titles;1039;0;0;15;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-00000021;;IOS 33;Essential system titles;1040;0;0;15;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-0000001f;;IOS 31;Essential system titles;1040;0;0;15;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-0000001e;;IOS 30;Essential system titles;1040;0;0;15;1;1;0;?;?;?;?;
00000001-0000001c;;IOS 28;Essential system titles;1293;0;0;14;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000016;;IOS 22;Essential system titles;780;0;0;2;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000014;;IOS 20;Essential system titles;12;0;0;2;1;1;0;?;?;?;?;
00000001-00000011;;IOS 17;Essential system titles;512;0;0;2;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-0000000f;;IOS 15;Essential system titles;257;0;0;2;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-0000000e;;IOS 14;Essential system titles;263;0;0;2;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-0000000d;;IOS 13;Essential system titles;10;0;0;2;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-0000000c;;IOS 12;Essential system titles;6;0;0;2;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-0000000b;;IOS 11;Essential system titles;10;0;0;2;1;1;0;?;?;?;?;
00000001-00000015;;IOS 21;Essential system titles;514;0;0;2;1;1;0;1;0;1;1;
00000001-00000101;;MIOS;Essential system titles;4;0;0;2;1;0;;;;;;
00000001-00000100;;BC;Essential system titles;5;0;0;2;1;1;;;;;;
00000001-00000002;;System menu;Essential system titles;449;60;0;9;1;1;0;;;;;
00000001-00000009;;IOS 9;Essential system titles;778;0;0;1;1;1;0;0 (-2011);0;0;0;
00000001-00000004;;IOS 4;Essential system titles;65280;0;0;3;1;1;1;?;?;?;?;


----------



## TheMob (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,
I hacked the wii through the help of ModMii. I'm quite familiar with the process. I installed the recomended files to make Call of Duty Black Ops work from USB loader - WBFS Partition. I have the 224 Base 57 Rev 21, 249 Base 57 Rev 21 and D2x6 Base 57 in slot 247. 
I have tried the 3 of them and the game does not load at all. I use a backup CD of the game that I have and it works fine using the 249 Base 57 and Neogamma. 
I ripped the ISO again from the and re-created the WBFS file to see if the file is the problem but the same happens. 

I do not know what to do anymore. Obviously the files is correct due that it loads the DVD. 

Everything seems to point to the WBFS itself but it has been re-created? Should I re-download the game? 

I have tried using Configurable USB Loader and USB Loader GX with same results. Game does not load and goes straight to black screen

Thanks for your help. 

JP


----------

